# VF Specials @ Bimmerfest 2009



## VF-Engineering2 (Dec 3, 2007)

As a proud sponsor of Bimmerfest for the last 4 years, VF-Engineering is looking forward to sharing in the excitement and the gathering of all the West Coast (and more) BMW enthusiasts at Bimmerfest 09. Feel free to come check out numerous VF cars at the VF booth and in the concourse parking lot.

We are excited to show the development of our in-house E92 M3 for all those who missed it at MFest. 
Many that attended this years MFest may know of our car is that equipped with our E92M supercharger kit and a new "touch up" so to say. Come on by our booth and check it out. It definitely speaks for itself! 









VF E92M @ Spring Mountain, Las Vegas NV, MFest09

New releases for Bimmerfest 09:

*E90/91/92 M3:*
GIAC ECU Calibration and VF induction air filter

- GIAC Serial flash through OBD2 port
- Increased engine performance 
- Quicker throttle response
- Test to yield 10whp with VF filter on Mustang MD500.

$*800* GIAC flash



















$*100* VF induction air filter










*E46 M3:*
VF Cold Air Intake and GIAC Performance Software Upgrade

$*475* GIAC Flash

- GIAC Serial flash through OBD2 port
- Remove top speed limiter
- Removed dyno limiter
- Increased performance through timing and fuel correction
- Smoother performance and quick throttle response
- Race gas calibration provision - add race gas for more power.
- Tests show 15whp gain when used with VF intake on Mustang MD500 dyno.

$*475* VF Cold Air Intake

-Plastic custom molded air box
-Multilayer filter media
-Velocity stacked air filter
-Billet aluminum MAF housing
-Uses stock MAF screen to elminate spurious CELs
-Cold air feed duct (unlike some CAIs which give hyrdo-lock exposure)

**Software and intake must be used together*.*

Blue line: shows baseline with stock air box.
Red line: shows power with GIAC chip and VF intake after 2000 miles of driving.









2006 E46 M3 with 15,000 miles and Dinan rear muffler, 91 octane, Peak power gain of 15whp and 11wtq after 2000 miles adaptations.

NOTE: VF-Engineering is advertising a dyno plot with conservative gains and typically higher results have been seen.

VF Engineering Cold Air Intake









Illustration of how the CAI fits.










*E46 M3:*
VF Streetsport Kit Supercharger kit









- 4psi setup Vortech V3 (no oil lines) latest design supercharger
- VF CNC machined billet 6061-T6 aluminum anodized bracket system 
- Chrome-moly triangulation bracket
- VF cast intake manifold!
- K&N cold air intake with plastic molded air box
- Greddy type-R bypass valve
- GIAC custom tuned ECU reflash
- No aftercooler

Install time approx 6-8 hours (subject to skill)
Max boost: 4 psi
Estimated: 440hp (flywheel)
Retail Price: $*5,900* (Includes free GoPro Msport Wide angle dig camera and 2gb, value $220)

Optional Upgrades:

Stage 1 = $*9,900* total (includes free Escort 9500ci value $1600)
Stage 2= $*11,900* total (includes free Escort 9500ci value $1600)









*SPECIAL 6 cylinder kit PROMOTIONS!!!!* All 6 cylinder (non S54 engine)










supercharger kits for sale at $*3995 SHIPPED!!!!* (MSRP up to $5000, excludes E46 M3)
_FREE_ GoPro Motosports Hero Dig Camera with Wide angle lens and 2gb SD card !

*E36&Z3* 2.3/2.5/2.8/3.0/3.2
*E46* 2.3/2.5/2.8/3.0
*E39* 2.3/2.5/2.8/3.0

- Latest Vortech Super Quiet V3 self contained unit
- 3 year product warranty
- CNC brackets
- High Flow fuel injectors
- Polypropylene ducting with couplers and clamps
- Serpentine belt and PS reservoir bracket
- GIAC custom tuned software
- High flow overrun bypass valve system
- Free Shipping in the continental US*
*All offers are subject to terms and conditions. All offers are subject to availability and can be removed at any time. Offer is valid for a limited time only









Please PM or call us with any questions 714-528-0066


----------



## 03SportWagon (May 18, 2009)

was wondering if this is available only at the fest? I've seen the E46 supercharger kit offered on several of the forums. I'm currenly deployed in Iraq and definately interested. Also wondering what is the proceedure for installing the GIAC software; how can that be accomplished or installed?


----------

